# HDVR2 upgrade w/instantcake for SD-DVR40



## Booman70 (Oct 28, 2006)

Bought a TIVO on fleabay they sent me the wrong receiver. Got a HDVR2 was wondering if I can use the instantcake for my SD-DVR40 on the HDVR2 will it work or not. On my current SD-DVR40 that I upgraded using instantcake when you look at system info it shows IRD MODEL: HDVR2 the only reason Im askin is because he is shipping me the right receiver and said I could keep this one at a reduced price.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

That will work just fine. I imaged an SD-DVR40 recently with IC, and in the system info screen, it actually showed model number as HDVR2.


----------



## Booman70 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats what my SD-DVR40 shows too but i just want to be sure the SD-DVR40 instantcake will work on HDVR2 before I keep it otherwise I can ship it back to this guy his expense.


----------



## rock_doctor (Oct 22, 2000)

Try it, see what happens. The worst is it will not work then you will have to get the other instantcake cd.

If the drive in the HDVR2 is still working you could use the weaknees CD and just use the image off the original drive. 

If the reduce price is good i would keep both units. You can never have enough tuners.  

mark


----------



## Booman70 (Oct 28, 2006)

It kept freezing up while dialing in tried a clear & delete been going over 24 hrs now should I unplug it


----------



## sonyuser (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a similar issue. I have image files of the "later" Series II machines (ie Hughes SD-DVR40, Phillips 704, RCA DVR 40) and recently acquired a Phillips DSR7000 with a bad drive. Plans are to put a new drive in it. I have read where the HDVR2 image will work on the DSR7000, however I do not have that image. Will the Phillips 704 image work on the Phillips DSR7000 machine???


----------



## sonyuser (Sep 19, 2005)

Been reading posts for several days now. Something tells me the 704 image may not work on the 7000, but since I only have a 704 image, I may try it anyway. I will know later this week when the 704 gets here.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

AFAIK, all S2 D-TiVo images, except the R10 and HR10, are interchangeable.


----------



## Booman70 (Oct 28, 2006)

well the instantcake image for the sd-dvr40 worked fine on the hdvr2


----------

